# Best Cook Set?



## SdPrada (Mar 31, 2019)

What is the best cook set (pots/pans)to use for cooking on a camp-inn stove? I know cast iron is great for a skillet and griddle, but what kind of sauce pan(s) are best - cooks evenly, durable, easy to clean? Also, what's best for boiling water for tea/coffee? A tea kettle or a regular sauce pan (no wasted space)?


----------



## MacGyver (Jun 2, 2016)

If weight isn't a concern, I like thick aluminum saucepans with the newer durable non stick coatings from companies like Farberware or, if you have deep pockets, Calphalon. The thicker metal offers more even heat than thinner pans. You do wind up stuck with using utensils that don't scratch, but the cleanups are super easy. For boiling water, I use a lightweight kettle with a lid to conserve fuel. I have a 1 liter GSI Haulite kettle and I love it. Also comes in a 1.8 liter size. If space is a concern, there are kettles that are shaped more like saucepans such as MSR's Titan and Big Titan.


----------



## Denni2 (Aug 2, 2014)

I don’t know if you are cooking large amounts. We have a small Stainless Steel Cook set. 3 pots and 3 lids that stack together. It is big enough for 4 people. We also can use the lids for bowls. I found it on sale do $30. To clean them I scrap out all the food and put a tiny bit of Barkeeper’s friend on a paper towel and wipe them inside and out. It takes no scrubbing. Then I have a spray bottle with a few drops of soap and water and spray the pans. Wipe and rinse. After 9 years they look like new.
For heating water we have a 9 cup stainless percolater. I don’t care for food cooked in aluminum especially coffee.

I use a cast iron skillet also. I call it the original nonstick. It is my favorite pan.


----------



## moseslakeroof (Jul 2, 2020)

Coleman has some great options for mess kits! not sure if thats what you mean
www.moseslakeroofingpros.com


----------



## cyrus799 (May 8, 2021)

We recently purchased a Magma cookware set and are very pleased with it. If you live in a small apartment or your kitchen cabinets aren't as large as you'd like, this stainless steel cookware set is the best option.


----------



## maxLak (May 28, 2021)

*Most useful **tools** for your Camping journey.*


----------



## dave_m70 (Jun 5, 2021)

I have heard a lot of good things about the cooking sets from the German company "Berger".

Does anyone have experience with "Berger" products?


----------

